# Commemorative Coins



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

MHS...Rob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

can I get them from the P.O ..... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave :wink:


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Brill! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)




----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Homer,

They may be having those minted readv to use in Wales,for their homecoming.

After all he is the Prince of Wales and does have a castle there.

Could be just a rumour. :wink:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Is that the hole with the mint?


----------

